# It's Puzzling...



## Karl_99 (Jul 12, 2015)

I finished this puzzle blank on a Jr. Gent rollerball pen. It contains 36 wooden puzzle pieces. Small rubber bands are a must to keep this blank together while prepping it to turn. I like the look of it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

Puzzling indeed ! But thats a winner

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2015)

Karl, did you cut the puzzle pieces as well as turn it? Tony


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tony said:


> Karl, did you cut the puzzle pieces as well as turn it? Tony


Tony: No...this is a laser inlay set. It has to be put together like a puzzle and then glued.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks very nice. I would get a headache putting the pieces together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2015)

I was wondering. Heck, it's impressive without you cutting those out too! Very nice job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks well turned and finished.
Too bad there isn't more contrasting colored wood.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 13, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks well turned and finished.
> Too bad there isn't more contrasting colored wood.
> 
> Les



Les: There is more contrast on the actual pen, but the pieces are natural colors. It doesn't show the contrast as well in the photo.
Karl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 13, 2015)

nice looking pen 
I've been looking at the laser inlay kits, but know I don't have the patience for them

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 13, 2015)

Jerry: The inlay sets aren't too bad, but do require some patience. The reward is there when you are finished. Lazerlinez is having a real good sale on inlay sets right now - 55% off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 13, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> Jerry: The inlay sets aren't too bad, but do require some patience. The reward is there when you are finished. Lazerlinez is having a real good sale on inlay sets right now - 55% off.


Do you have a link. I really love the looks of those puzzle kits and wouldn't mind getting one.


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 13, 2015)

here ya go Josh

http://www.lazerlinez.com/index.php


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 13, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> here ya go Josh
> 
> http://www.lazerlinez.com/index.php


Thanks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice. I like that puzzle kit. My local woodcraft had some of those for 50% off so I bought one. It was my first puzzle kit and it was a bear to fit together. But it came out sweet....
---------------------

@kazuma78 ..I can check to see if they still have anymore for ya next time I go. Half price is better than full price....


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 13, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice. I like that puzzle kit. My local woodcraft had some of those for 50% off so I bought one. It was my first puzzle kit and it was a bear to fit together. But it came out sweet....
> ---------------------
> 
> @kazuma78 ..I can check to see if they still have anymore for ya next time I go. Half price is better than full price....


I would appreciate that. I'd be willing to pay half price for 2 kits but I don't really want to pay the 22 bucks they are asking right now for one kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 13, 2015)

The puzzle sets run $49.95 at full price!


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 13, 2015)

On Lazerlinez it has them listed at 30 bucks retail. I'd be interested in trying one or 2 out at 15 bucks each but for now more than that seems excessive when I don't have a pen client base yet, especially for high dollar sets


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 13, 2015)

The one like made came from Kallenshaan Woods. I got 3 sets from someone who was getting out of the pen business. The ones from Lazerlinez are brightly colored and would make a nice pen. At 55% off, it is a great time to try one. Good luck!


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 13, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> The one like made came from Kallenshaan Woods. I got 3 sets from someone who was getting out of the pen business. The ones from Lazerlinez are brightly colored and would make a nice pen. At 55% off, it is a great time to try one. Good luck!


Are you talking at Lazerlinez? What kits can you use them on?


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 13, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Are you talking at Lazerlinez? What kits can you use them on?


Josh: The kits at Lazerlinez are brightly colored pieces for Sierra and Junior Statesman or Majestic Jr styles. 

The set from Kallenshaan Woods has the natural wood pieces for Sierra, Baron or Junior Gent II styles.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2015)

This is the kit I did....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/puzzle-inlay-pen.20969/



ripjack13 said:


> They had this kit at Woodcraft in clearance bin...the original price was $47 and had been marked down 30%....and that was just for the puzzle kit. The pen kit was another $13.
> 
> I think someone at the store had been looking at them and mixed up the pieces...but I had already started sanding and filing them, so it was too late to try to get another set...and they had only one of that kit and the other 3 kits they had were for different pens.
> Hmm...I bet those 2 that didn't fit were from them....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm goin to woodcraft tomorrow and I'll check....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I would appreciate that. I'd be willing to pay half price for 2 kits but I don't really want to pay the 22 bucks they are asking right now for one kit.



They have 4 sets left. 2 navigators and 2 churchhills. Both 30% off of the $44 regular price....they've been there for months...so no rush.....


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> They have 4 sets left. 2 navigators and 2 churchhills. Both 30% off of the $44 regular price....they've been there for months...so no rush.....


Thanks for looking. I'll pass on those though. I do appreciate you checking for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2015)

Right on....


----------

